# How to get rid of a mole!



## LawnBossLady (Jul 13, 2018)

A mole has found his way into my lawn  He's already killed my new flowers and he's making new lumps in my front lawn every day. What is the best and fastest way to catch/move him? 
When I was a kid my dad would put traps in the ground with a bucket over them so we wouldn't step on it. I'm not opposed to trapping them, but if there's a better alternative I would prefer that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I prefer trapping.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I usually trap, but I apparently suck at it. So last year I began using those poisonous fake worms as well, and those got 'em right away.


----------



## LawnBossLady (Jul 13, 2018)

stotea said:


> I usually trap, but I apparently suck at it. So last year I began using those poisonous fake worms as well, and those got 'em right away.


Haha I have a feeling with my luck I won't catch it. Maybe I'll try the worm things too.


----------

